# Recommended Hamster cages



## Bunniebunbuns

Hi, 
Im thinking of getting a hamster i have saved up enough to supply everything for my (hopefully) new ball of lovely fluff (hamster) :smilewinkgrin:
The only thing that is missing now is a cage, of course i've looked but i just cant find one that has good reviews, a reasonable price etc. but i also want my furry friend to have a big home ( i want to spoil him/her) i looked at the imac fantasy but they cost quite a lot not just for the cage but for the extensions.
Basically i want people to recommend some cages to me, my maximum price is about £60 - £70.
I almost forgot i dont want my hamster growing and then getting stuck in a tube of course i want tubes but not stupid sized tubes 
Good luck and Thank you 
Bunniebunbuns x 
P.s. the reason i want to get a big cage is because i have a rabbit and shes always stuck in her cage because when i get her out she wont go back in and shes getting old and if we get her a bigger cage we are afraid shes going to ........ (gulp)........... Die :crying:
Thank you once again x


----------



## CanIgoHome

I was going to start a thread on would cage would be best for my hamster too  being that no one has answer you :cursing::mad2:

I been looking on e-bay and I'm not sure would to go for because I was thinking of a few 
eg rotastak (because you can make as big as you like)
FANTAZIA 3 STOREY on ebay cheap version of the Imac fantasy which I think is over priced for what it is
or a mary rat cage (just because I know its a large cage)

I just want something for the hamster to have fun in  like you

Good luck on getting on answer :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Lil Miss

rotastak are VERY bad for hamsters, they are designed to please people not suit animals needs.
syrians easily grow much too big for the tubes, theres no space for an 8" wheel, theres very little open plan floor space, and you would need atleast THREE of the "complete" sets (eg creepy castle pink palace ect ect) to make a decent sized cage

the Fantazia 3 Storey Hamster Cage is MUCH too small again, with no space for an adequate wheel either and not much toy space

some of the good hamster cages on the market at the moment are

ZooZone 2 (on offer here Range of Hagen Ovo luxury expanding hamster cage systems at up to 50% off the RRP)
Great Deals on Cages at zooplus!: Pet Cage Barney
Fun Area Leon Small Pet Home: Great Deals on Small Pet Cages at zooplus
Hamster Cage Igor Fuchsia at zooplus
Great deals on small pet cages at zooplus: Small Pet Cage Alexander
Hamster Cages: great selection at zooplus: Hamster Heaven 80 Cage

why on earth would your rabbit die if you got her a big cage?? rabbits are increasable active and it is cruel to keep them in any cage less then 6ft x 2ft, with out access to a large run or pen for most, if not all of the time


----------



## Acid

just wanna add dont get your hamster a cage with wired shelves if its a multi level cage cause itll give the hamster bumblefoot

i second the rotastak thing lil miss says too, i learnt the hard way when i bought a few sets of it and had to end up modifying the holes in each pod to fit bigger tubes in, then i had to dismantle it all again to clean it such a hassle and not worth it, wouldnt reccommend the habitrail stuff either ive heard they have really bad ventilation issues and the tubes are also tiny


----------



## zany_toon

Lil-miss has suggested some great cages  I would highly recommend that you look into the ones that she has listed as they are suitable and large enough for all the different types of hams and will give plenty of room for toys


----------

